# falling out of my boots



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

When you say the boot feels fine at the store, do they feel snug? Or just comfortable? Do your toes touch the tip of your boot? Your toes should touch the tip of your boot slightly, but not with alot of pressure. Try Salomon boots...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Get a higher quality boot maybe? Burtons typically suck and the ones you got have bad reviews from what I've heard

Look into the Nike boots as they're known for having one of the best fits in the industry


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah salomon boots fit really snug, especially if you size down a little bit.

i'd suggest different insoles and maybe an extra pair of socks might do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

yusoweird said:


> When you say the boot feels fine at the store, do they feel snug? Or just comfortable? Do your toes touch the tip of your boot? Your toes should touch the tip of your boot slightly, but not with alot of pressure. Try Salomon boots...


I don't remember exactly how they felt in the store (I bought them a while ago) but my toes do touch the tips of the boots slightly. I think the boots are the perfect length, and even if they're a little wide in the foot I'm not really bothered by that. Mostly they're just reallllyy loose in the ankles and calfs, which i think affects my ability to control my board.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Get a higher quality boot maybe? Burtons typically suck and the ones you got have bad reviews from what I've heard
> 
> Look into the Nike boots as they're known for having one of the best fits in the industry


That being said, Burton boots fit me like a fucking glove and haven't failed yet.

Can't speak for your pair, as I don't have experience with women's boots, but every brand tends to fit a differently shaped foot, so maybe they are too narrow for you.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Instead of buying new boots have you looked into getting your boot professionally fitted. If your feet/calf really are unusually narrow that would be your only option anyway.


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

i have the same problem; skinny feet, skinny ankles, chicken legs. I think Nike boots have the best fit for people like us. Try some ZF1s.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Salomon F series


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Get a higher quality boot maybe? Burtons typically suck and the ones you got have bad reviews from what I've heard
> 
> Look into the Nike boots as they're known for having one of the best fits in the industry


By who? Who says they have the best fit in the industry huh? I can tell you from a fitters perspective they don't really offer anything more than a most mid level boots that don't offer any special features at all. Also best boot is the one that fits your foot.

Here's the deal kid, skinny calf/ankle is a bitch and you'll probably never find a boot that fits something that narrow. What you need done is a butterfly wrap for the ankle so it sucks up more volume above and below the ankle, then a tongue shim put in to also suck up more volume in that location, then that should solve your problem. Go swing into your local ski shop and talk to the ski boot fitting specialist they'll know how to take care of you.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

H2O(s) said:


> That being said, Burton boots fit me like a fucking glove and haven't failed yet.


+1 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

as far as boots go i really don't care who makes em, as long as they fit comfortably, 

I have been ridding the same pair of burton Freestyles for almost 2 full seasons and have not shown much wear.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Tognar toolworks has lots of stuff for boot fitting (like shims) if you can't find anyone local.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

You might try something with a dual zone boa, so that you can tighten the boots around your ankle as well. I have a pair of DC Judge women's boots, they have a pump at the top which allows you to tighten to boots around your ankles more, thus setting your foot back. Remember the old Reebok Pumps? (or not...I may have dated myself...again...) Those boots ended up being too big for me so I don't wear them anymore, but they are super comfy and I would recommend them.

Also, you might want to consider your sizing, you may be just buying boots that are too big (I had this problem). Your boot size will not be the same as your regular shoe size, you'll want to go down a size, maybe a size and a half. Also if you downsize, it it's feasible, bring your board with you, once you strap in, the bindings set your foot back which relieves pressure on your toes. When you first try a smaller boot, you might be thinking the boots you're trying on are too tight, but boots get broken in, expand and get softer and feel completely different once strapped in.

Also try going to your local shop, they can hook you up with a J-Bar or something. They'll know what to do.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Boot fit*

Forget the brands. Go to a shop with a large selection of ski and snowboard boots. Try on lots of things and move around in the size. Be sure you're wearing the socks you ride in. Then, have the shop "fit" the boots to your feet. That, in some boots, may include vacuum heat molding. It may also include inserts, wedges, etc. to make the boots uniquely yours. It's not expensive and it will change the way you ride...especially if you have trouble with off-the-shelf stuff like I do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone! 




linvillegorge said:


> Salomon F series


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I ended up getting the Salomen womens F22s and I absolutely love them! It's great to finally have boots that fit


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> You might try something with a dual zone boa, so that you can tighten the boots around your ankle as well. I have a pair of DC Judge women's boots, they have a pump at the top which allows you to tighten to boots around your ankles more, thus setting your foot back. Remember the old Reebok Pumps? (or not...I may have dated myself...again...) Those boots ended up being too big for me so I don't wear them anymore, but they are super comfy and I would recommend them.
> 
> Also, you might want to consider your sizing, you may be just buying boots that are too big (I had this problem). Your boot size will not be the same as your regular shoe size, you'll want to go down a size, maybe a size and a half. Also if you downsize, it it's feasible, bring your board with you, once you strap in, the bindings set your foot back which relieves pressure on your toes. When you first try a smaller boot, you might be thinking the boots you're trying on are too tight, but boots get broken in, expand and get softer and feel completely different once strapped in.
> 
> Also try going to your local shop, they can hook you up with a J-Bar or something. They'll know what to do.




HEYYYY DHARMA!!!!!!!!!! WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE DC JUDGE WOMENS BOOOTS???!!! I HAVE BEEN GOING CRAZY LOOKING FOR THEM!!!!

Im jealous!!!! I need boots soooooooooooo bad!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

To the OP---

I am a girl and I have Burton boots and they def do fit like a glove. I have pretty big calf muscles and its impossible for me to find good fitting boots. I have tried other brands, but Burton def did fit me the best. 

The only reason I want to check out DC's is cause of the dual zone Boa

But it doesnt matter what anyone suggests....when you go shopping for boots the boots have to pick you, you cant pick them. Just gotta keep trying different ones on until you find the perfect ones.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Get a higher quality boot maybe? Burtons typically suck and the ones you got have bad reviews from what I've heard
> 
> Look into the Nike boots as they're known for having one of the best fits in the industry


How can a product that has been out for 1 year be "known" for the best fit in the industry!? Sure Nike is keeping it limited so the demand grows, but they are not "known" for anything in the snowboard industry yet (I did say yet...they will eventually start to take market share...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

jgsqueak said:


> How can a product that has been out for 1 year be "known" for the best fit in the industry!? Sure Nike is keeping it limited so the demand grows, but they are not "known" for anything in the snowboard industry yet (I did say yet...they will eventually start to take market share...)


I actually thought the same thing. Until I tried them on. They do fit pretty damn good. But when you think about it, even though Nike is new to the snowboarding world....their main focus is shoes....

But I do agree with you on the "but they are not "known" for anything in the snowboard industry yet (I did say yet...they will eventually start to take market share..:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I think you would enjoy a BOA boot because it is easier to get in and out of and you almost do not even need a internal harness to hold your foot down. Let the boa do the work for you!

For me the Nike boot fit all over the place? The Zoom you need to up size at least one full size and then the high end boot fits pretty good but no better then other brands like Vans and Salomon at a much more reasonable price point.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Edwin S. Darden said:


> I think you would enjoy a BOA boot because it is easier to get in and out of and you almost do not even need a internal harness to hold your foot down. Let the boa do the work for you!
> 
> For me the Nike boot fit all over the place? The Zoom you need to up size at least one full size and then the high end boot fits pretty good but no better then other brands like Vans and Salomon at a much more reasonable price point.


Did you really just say to upsize? wow you don't know shit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

I did say that shit and maybe you do not know shit! I ride a 10 in Vans and tried riding a 10 1/2 in the Zoom I could not ride more then half the day? They were fresh out of the box but still killing my feet. At one point I was riding with the liner and outer shell unlaced just to make it down the hill to take them off. Maybe I just had a bad experience but I would buy them a size larger then Vans.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Edwin S. Darden said:


> I did say that shit and maybe you do not know shit! I ride a 10 in Vans and tried riding a 10 1/2 in the Zoom I could not ride more then half the day? They were fresh out of the box but still killing my feet. At one point I was riding with the liner and outer shell unlaced just to make it down the hill to take them off. Maybe I just had a bad experience but I would buy them a size larger then Vans.


I definitely know more than you ever did. The boot runs narrow vans run wide your foot shape isn't going to fit in that boot and you tried to force it. Second how the hell do you buy a boot that doesn't fit did you not try them on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

They were given to me in order to try and give feed back on! I new they run small so I got a 10 1/2 but it still did not work for me.

Cheers!


----------

